# New retail park and stadium in Eccles



## Alf Klein (Jan 23, 2006)

I heard there is a plan to build a new retail park in Eccles, along with a new stadium for Salford rugby league. Also a new dock and associated rail infrastructure

Are these good ideas? There is a retail park there already and it is a mere bolt of phlegm from the Trafford centre.


----------



## chio (Jan 23, 2006)

We've had a new "retail park" built in Congleton over the past couple of years. It's nothing particularly exciting - indeed, the selection of shops is the most boring you could think of, with Sleepmasters, Carpet World and Focus DIY sitting next to Laura Ashley and something called "Au Naturale Interiors". 

There were, as when Tesco was built, grim predictions in the local paper about how this was the death knell for the town centre. Instead, it's worked the other way; people are starting to come to Congleton from outside, it's boosted the number of visitors to the town centre and small independent shops are starting to pop up in quite significant numbers. It seems that people are coming for the dull grey retail-park shops and then going into the more interesting town centre.


----------



## chriswill (Jan 23, 2006)

Its the first I've heard, but that doesnt mean its not true.


I'm only a couple of miles from Eccles and Wookey is closer than me.

Will keep my ears open.


----------



## Wookey (Jan 25, 2006)

Owners of the Trafford Centre Peel Holdings has just been given permission to build the first canal in Manchester for 100 years, a spur from the Ship Canal in Eccles to the Trafford Centre. 

http://www.manchesteronline.co.uk/men/news/s/199/199642_waterway_to_get_to_the_shops.html

(I wrote the headline, how proud am I?)

This could put the stymie on the Metrolink extension to the TC, which would be sad, but then again it does open the idea of Peel using the waterside land to develop into residential - which would mean it would be possible to live and sail from the TC all the way to Salford Quays, and technically beyond into the Liverpool.Manc canal basin. WOW.

As for the stadium, Salford Council gave permission for that £32mill development with shops etc, last autumn. Here's our article detailing the apparent benefits. I know less about this to be honest, because I prefer narrow boats to broad men. Honest to god I do.  

http://www.manchesteronline.co.uk/men/business/s/189/189338_new_reds_stadiums_knockon_benefits.html


----------

